#   >    29

## impuls_91

29.    .  .  .        ?!        29.   ?!

----------


## _

> !!  !!!   73-127/220-50.       29?!


-       16-17 ,   18-19   . 
 :
7-8, 9-19 -  80 , 0,24;
11-12, 13-14 -  80 , 0,24;
15-16, 17-18 -  20 , 0,24;
19-21, 22-24 -  6,3 , 2,8.
,     7-8, 9-10  11-12.      700 .   ,          ,  . , , -120.

----------


## RU4UU

---------------

----------


## impuls_91

.        UW3DI.       ,    .           :Smile:   .     :Smile: 

 .

..   -270-1.

----------


## impuls_91

73-127/220-50 ,  137-127/220-50  -270-1---      29 ?     .   ,   . 

.. ,      !!!  :!:

----------


## RK4CI

,    -29    150-200.     ,     50-60 ,      ,     . -73.  120   .    80 .   .        -29. ,        .      240,   300.      60      .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


    ,  ,      .     ,     ,      .      .         .       .    .              .       .      ,          .
   .    800 .             .      650,   817.       280-300 .   30 .      .     .     -30 .        35-40 .

----------


## impuls_91

.      .   .  29    40-50...5   ( ).    ?!     ?!

----------


## RK4CI

> ?!     ?


        .         .
  .        600    1 .    ,     .       100  220      300 .   ,  .     .   BU 508A.      ,         .  R 2  .     .          ,      .       .
      29   .    ,  .  29     .        ,    .

----------


## ua3urs

> 29     .        ,    .


    ,         .    - ,     (    )    ,   ?      ,     ? -
       ,    (    ,  220 ,,  ,, ) .

----------


## ua3urs

> ,    ,  ,      .


   , ,  ,    ....    ?

----------


## impuls_91

.  ,    160 80 40 20  . 

     , ,    - .   ?!

..      .

----------

lz1kz

----------


## impuls_91

:Smile:

----------


## RU4UU

> 73-127/220-50 ...


 ? ???

----------


## R4AAY

29,       .
1.      ?
2.      ?
 ,   ..     80,  5.

----------


## ra9dm

*2009*,  ..... http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=21870&page=2    16

----------


## UA6LGO

http://www.cqham.ru/pa84_01.htm

----------


## UA9AU

.  5-6   -.  200    . 850 .  -    RA3AO.   .

----------


## UA9AU

. :Sad: 
= 1  1    74  UT2FW-       -.
http://www.cqham.ru/ut2fw_pa74.htm
,       ,  ,     29   74.  600   -,   .

----------


## UA9AU

,  - 1\4  ,  RA3AO.     , .    1  ,  ( )  .    1\4      ,     ,  1-2    .

----------

LML

----------


## UA6LGO

> 14   200


   .           50 . ..       200      47-j100 .    1:4...         .

      ( )  110...120 ,      .      5   \  112.5 ,        .  :   51 ,  87 ,  0.747 .        1:1.5   (1:2.25  ).   , 8  RMS     35  -  .

----------


## UA6BBX

> 29,          ,       (  ,     )??


   .

----------


## 240

> :  .    . 73!


  ,- . RU9CA ,   -    .   29     . ,      ,     .   .

----------

ra6ljm, ROMAS-LY3CU, tomcat, UR5TFX_GENA

----------


## Adagumer

?

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## U T

!



> 22.


   ? ,      ?

----------


## UA9UDQ

,   ( )

----------


## tomcat

> ,   ,       2- .





> ,  ,   .





> ,    40,    .


    - ...?

----------


## R4AAY

!        ?  7.

----------


## 1967

*R4AAY*,

----------


## 1967

> ?


   ?

----------


## 1967

> ,


 .       .
       ,       .

----------


## 1967

> R  50 .


      .     ""     .    ,   !     ,  50      " ".

----------


## RV4LX

> PA  229,


  .      29 .

----------


## R4AAY

.




> ,   ?


  ,  6-7.           ,           -,    ?

*  5 ():*




> 


  ,

----------


## UR5ZEW

> -,    ?


  ,   ,    3        ,2- -50    80, 20       2  .
     .   ""    ,      .      -,       -50  160      ,  ,   , -  80 .
   2-          .       ,     .

----------


## R4AAY

> "" ,        ?


   .

----------


## R4AAY

29-, .              .      ( ),       (   ).     ....
    20   75 ,     ?

----------


## R4AAY

> "" -      ,


      .

----------


## 240

> ....


      ?       .   ,      ,    .

----------


## R4AAY

... ( ),     .      ,         ....

----------


## ra9dm

> = 930 ,  = 280 ,  = 0,5 ....


      70%........ :Rolling Eyes:   ,    ..........  ........ :Shocked: 

   -      ???  ???  ???   =1,2    ,  .   -       .   ,   =1,2 ???  ,     ............  ......

----------


## UR5ZEW

*R4AAY*,      ?

----------


## 1967

> .


    ,   !(  ,      ).  ,    ...

----------


## R4AAY

,       . ,            (   ).

----------


## tomcat

> ,           (   ).


 ,       :



,    ....

----------


## RV4LX

> ,       :


      .  .     ?   ?




> ,   ,      ?

----------


## R4AAY

> ?


,       .

----------


## R4AAY

> 


     ,  PA   .            .

----------


## R6BK

,   .     -     .

----------


## R4AAY

> 


 .

----------


## ra9dm

.....   .     .   ,   .  ,         .            .      .   ....
1.   .
2. ,    , .
3.     .
4.  .
5.      .
- ......        ,  -   ..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UA9AU

!   , ! :Smile: 
  ?  ?

----------


## R4AAY

> .


 ,       :






> ,   .  ,


     ,     .

    .        ,          (  20  4-5   50.       14,110      1,1 ).   ,   ,         .            ,     ,   (    ).



> 1.   .


     ,   ,         ....



> 2. ,    , .


   .   . :Razz: 



> 3.     .


    .



> 4.  .


     ,         30  .
  .  NWT-7,    -  ?

  .    .
1.     -  .
2.         -  .
3.      (          ,     ),        ,      -   ,    .       (       90),     .
  .    .
   ,      80 ()    .

----------


## UY3IG

,    "".  "" -      .            .     ,    .   -      .       . ,       ,  1:1 .     ?     ? -   ?   ..

----------

ra9dm

----------


## R4AAY

> -      .


   ,   ,   .        ,   .

----------


## UA9AU

> . .


   .103,      1 .   ? 1.    27 .

----------


## UA9AU

.

----------


## RU9UW

* Jose*   ?   ?  ?  ,     UA9AU  .    , "", ""!

----------

ra9dm, tomcat, UA1AUB,  1967

----------


## R2RBN

,      ,              .        ,    .(      ).
ps.    29   " " ??

----------

tomcat

----------


## 240

> ,      ,


    ,    ,    .       ,       .     .      ,  ...     .         ,          .         .        .   .

----------

tomcat

----------


## us4lta

,   **     -29         100 !        .        -29,   ,       ,  .     3-  -50     .

----------


## RV4LX

> ,      .


  -         .

----------


## R4AAY

> 


    (  20 ),  ,       .        ,      ..        ,    .



> 


    -     .....
    29:

      50,    95 (     100-120).  6 ,    50  100 (       ).      .

----------


## R4AAY

> 10-15


  ,         . 
  .     ,      .

----------


## R4AAY

*240*,    .

----------


## RA3GJE

,        80?

----------


## RN3GP

> 100


      ,   ?      .

----------


## RN3GP

> ?


  100           ,     ,     UW3DI.

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RA3GJE

> 100 .


 ,         40,     :Razz:

----------


## R4AAY

*RA3GJE*,       5 .       .     70   80     ?     ?

----------


## R4AAY

*RA3GJE*,    ,      .      ,     ...

----------

,     .
 70  .      .       .
 2  29  100 .

----------


## RA3RTW

2 -29  100 ?
    120  ,  ...     2-3      .  :Smile:      .    ,  -  ...  :Sad: 
    -29   .  ,      ,    .
      -  70  3,5; 120  7;   .  28  5 ,   ,       .  ,         .         .        .
  ,    (    ),  10-15 ,      ,      .     -   "0".  ,      ,   .
 ,    ...
      .     ,    .      ..
   ,    .

----------


## ra0sp

> .


 ,    2  29 3.6 --150    3.5  .      ,      .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ra9dm

> 


     .     .     . 
    .    ......  ,     . :Cool: 
 ,     , .    ,       .

----------


## ra9dm

> ,   ?


   ....    ????    ......

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## RA3RTW

> ....    ????    ......


  .  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra1qea*, 


> :


  ""  ,   (  RA3GGI, ,      ,    ,    ,         . ,  ).

----------


## RA3RTW

.

----------


## UA9UDQ

> R6BK.


       R6BK
  280-300w
https://youtu.be/pkQTxPHMgXo
   Sunsdr2   5 , 
https://youtu.be/0MjUstcttRc
 lay      ,

----------


## UR5ZEW

RA3RTW ,     )))     ?)

----------


## ra1qea

:



> *  R6BK* ...


 ,  R6BK,    S-match,  **  .
**   (    ).     ,      -.     *"  R6BK"*.
  ,     ""  ,    qrx.ru/forum,    ""  .
,        .   : ,   -             ,     .   ""!!!
       ?!
      (      ).

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU,

----------


## 240

> ,  R6BK,    S-match


 ,    .               ,       .
         ,  S-    . 
          .
     .
      ,  ,    .
    , R6BK    . (  ,    )

----------


## ra1qea

*       .       * .




> *ra1qea*,      ,    ,
>          R6BK,       ...
> 
>       2   ,,   ...
> 
>        ,   ,,   , ...
> 
>  PS.      ,     ,      
> * ?,?*      "   "  , ... ,     ,** 
> ...


 :
1.         ,      "".
2.     ,           "".
3.     152     R6BK,    .
4.       R6BK  ? !          .           : http://qrx.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&p=2740 

 

     " "  .   -    ""   R6BK.        .
 5.      ,     : ( )



 6.  ,       .      - . (  ).
7. ,   ,   . (* ?,*)
8.       "   ".         ,    . 
 9.    ,     QSL- ,         .  ,   2- 74:



10.        ,        .
         (UA1ANP,  SK),        .   . .        .
11.       70-, 80- ?
12.     * "* ** " (   )?     ?

*    ,   ""     .        .      ,     .*




> , ...     ...      ,  ,    .
>      , R6BK    .


,    . 
    .   ,  S-match      .     -    S-match      .

     .

----------



----------


## exEW1DC

29,      ,       ,    ,   ..       ,     144 ,   60   .         ,      .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RA3RTW

.    .    .
    24  28    - .    2,6  -  32   Ua 620v   180.     .      . 
     28 ,   .    .     -  .   .   .    .
   .    .      .   .     .     .    ,  .       -  82..  Uc1 -27   12.  ,  ,   35    .    -  ?
..      .       .       .    .
... -   ...

----------


## 240

> Uc1 -27   12.  ,  ,   35    .    -  ?


  .          .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA3RTW*, 


> ,         .


" ,   ".   *ua3rmb*,  ,     " ",  ,      .   ,   "",    (  ).

----------


## exEW1DC

> ,


       .          ,
     ,   ,        .       ,   ,   ,   .    ,   ,   .

----------

EW1DX, ra1qea, RU9UW, UA9UDQ, UR5VFT,

----------


## RA3RTW

.   ... 
   0,9
28  - 6,5 - 100
24  - 13 - 110
21  - 15 - 100
18  - 18 - 90
14  - 24 - 110
10  - 20 - 110
7  - 29 - 90
3,5 - 22 - 65
 620 .   50.
   .       ...          .

         ,  15-5  .   .          ?

----------


## RA3RTW

3-38 .


     .

:

----------

NikB, RA4UIR, ra6ljm, RL1L, ROMAS-LY3CU, UN7CEF, UR5VFT,

----------


## RA3RTW

.   .    .

----------

Eugene163

----------

ra6ljm, UA3RNB, ua4sz

----------


## RA3RTW

> ,     28mhz-280W


   "" .    .

----------


## RL1L

*ra6ljm*,
    ,     ?  ,     .          .           .  1:4 (50/200 )    100 ,      1.        .

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## RU7L

> .           .  1:4 (50/200 )    100 ,      1.        .


,       .    ,    ....
 ,  ,   .  ,  ,  1-     - 1:1......

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## ra6ljm

*UR5ZQV*, 
    1/4,  ?
    ?
 ,   10 .
   ?
   20    40- ?

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## ra6ljm

.   -     dl2kq.
?
 30 20*10*5,    ,    2500.
   600 16*8*6 (  ).
     .    ,    .

----------


## 240

> 19.   ,    )


 ,   8   . 1 ,   . 8 ,    (0,36 )
   24 .

*  30 ():*




> (  ).


     ()  ,       
   :
 ""       110   3000.
 , - 100       50     .
  50   200 .
   .

----------

ra6ljm

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra6ljm*, 


> ,    .


    ?   600     ,   () 5...10, , (      ,   ,   ,   ),       ,  .

*  15 ():*

*RL1L*,    4    ,       .       .   20,      ,    .       ,     ,      50/50    -2,   50 ,  ,   SW.  ,   ,        ,      CQ.

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## UR5VFT

*ra6ljm*,  ..

*  39 ():*

  ..

----------

ra6ljm

----------

ra6ljm

----------

